# Instalar modulo mp3 en radiocasetera?



## Strad (Mar 6, 2017)

*H*ola tengo una radiocasete de una *R*enault fuego original y le quería instalar un modulo mp3 usb/sd/aux/bluetooth q*UE* compre pero cuando la abrí la radio era mas complicado de lo q*UE* parecía no tengo idea de donde conectar el audio.
*V*i un vídeo en el cual extraen el mecanismo del casete y colocaban el modulo pero en mi plaquetas no esta marcado cual es para conectar el audio.
*M*is conocimientos de electrónica son casi nulos.
*Q*ue tengo q*UE* buscar color de cable alguna nomenclatura?

*C*omo soy nuevo en el foro no me deja pone los links de las imagene*S*

*D*e antemano muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2017)

Strad dijo:


> hola tengo una radiocasete de una renault fuego original y le quería instalar un modulo mp3 usb/sd/aux/bluetooth q compre pero cuando la abrí la radio era mas complicado de lo q parecía no tengo idea de donde conectar el audio.
> vi un vídeo en el cual extraen el mecanismo del casete y colocaban el modulo pero en mi plaquetas no esta marcado cual es para conectar el audio.
> mis conocimientos de electrónica son casi nulos.
> que tengo q buscar color de cable alguna nomenclatura?
> ...



*Lee esto:
¿ Como subir imágenes ?*

Consigue un módulo MP3 que se conecte por radio FM a la radio de tu vehículo.


----------



## Strad (Mar 6, 2017)

*C*ompre 2 y se quemaron asi*-*que opte *POR* esta opcion

*S*i alguien sabría indicarme como darme cuenta donde conectarlo se lo *A*gradecería


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 6, 2017)

mira yo optaria por meter audio directo al amplificador de audio por un cablecito sin dañar nada.

al pisar play se activa el switch y el audio debe entrar


----------



## Strad (Mar 6, 2017)

*C*ual es el amplificador? y en q*UE* parte lo conecto?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 6, 2017)

hijoles debes estudiar bien el circuito asi a fotitos no puedo decir donde es.

hay veces que cnectando la señal de audio directo a la salida de la cabeza lectora 
pero eso lo he visto en sistemas DATASSETTE


----------



## Strad (Mar 6, 2017)

*C*omo identifico la ca*B*eza lectora?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2017)

Strad dijo:


> *C*omo identifico la ca*B*eza lectora?



La cabeza lectora *no* es una buena opción.
¿ La radio posee potenciómetro de volumen ?, en caso afirmativo se puede enviar allí la señal de audio.



Strad dijo:


> *C*ompre 2 y se quemaron asi*-*que opte *POR* esta opcion
> 
> *S*i alguien sabría indicarme como darme cuenta donde conectarlo se lo *A*gradecería



¿ Como que se te quemaron ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2017)

fijate tiene razon don fuego

en el potenciometro de volumen pudiera ser buena opcion.

ò mas facil compra un adaptador USB ,Mp3 ,etc que trasmiten FM lo colocas en el encendedor escojes una estacion para trasmitir y en la radio sintonizas la estacion y listo.


----------



## Strad (Mar 7, 2017)

me compre 2, luego de un tiempo dejaron de andar, cuando los revise estaban quemados por adentro.
 me fijo ave si los puedo conectar en el volumen, mas tarde les cuento por que me tengo que ir a trabajar.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola.

Trata de conseguir esto:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Strad (Mar 7, 2017)

estuve viendo el potencimetro como me dijo Trilo, me encontre q tiene 16 patas  en cual de esas patas tendria q conectarlo?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Fijate si algo de esto te sirve....
Es algo que hice hace mucho, digamos que es mi "caverneada" de hace unos años, actualmente esta metido adentro de un home theater philips que se quemo todo, y lo usamos en mi trabajo para el audio de dvd's, mp4's, peliculas, y musica.

*------------------------------------------------------*

Quiero aprovechar un viejo stereo Philips, a casetes, esos que venian con codigo, como la casetera no andaba mas, la radio se bloqueo por el codigo, decidi usarlo como un amplificador de 4 canales, ya que este stereo tiene 4 canales independientes. Agregandole un circuito y un amplificador mas, hago la salida para subwoofer a partir de los 4 canales. Ahora voy a mostrar como modificar el stereo para usarlo como un ampli de 4 canales.

Aca muestro el stereo en cuestion, con sus partes detalladas:



Lo que a nosotros nos interesa, es la parte de amplificadores y control de volumen, la radio (salvo que tengan el codigo y funciona, no interesa)

Lo primero que hay que hacer, es sacar el potenciometro del fadder, unas resistencias y unas soldaduras, estas se ubican debajo de la placa de control de volumen, fader y balance:



Luego hay que sacar el frente del stereo, van a ver que los potenciometros estan sujetos por tuercas:



Hay que sacar la tuerca del potenciometro del fader, en la siguiente marco cual es, una vez que se saco la tuerca, y ya esta desoldado, se puede retirar:



como la parte de la radio no em interesa, corte la placa directamente, aca se ve por donde la corte:



Para poner las entradas RCA, como yo no tenia la ficha de conexion trasera original, aproveche el agujero y mande una chapita con las RCA puestas:



Despues se sueldan los cables y el potenciometro de volumen trasero:



y aca el diagrama de conexion del potenciometro:



Ahi dibuje en solo lado del potenciometro, el otro lado es igual, los potes dobles tienen 6 pines, ahi solo dibuje 3 pero los otros 3 se hacen identicos, en las fotos se ven.

una foto de las RCA con los cables soldados, y el mazo de cables que tuve que poner al no tener la ficha trasera original, eso no hace falta si tienen la ficha, la usan directamente de ahi



El frente del stereo me quedo asi:



El frente original ya no entra mas, por el pote que agregue, aparte que se van a agregar dos potes en el futuro, uno para el volumen de graves y el otro para la frecuencia de corte del sub.

En la siguiente, se ve donde se conectan los cables blindados que vienen del potenciometro de volumen para los traseros, es donde estaba soldado el pote del fader, como se ve en la foto, los canales son los dos agujeros que estan del lado del balance, y los del medio son masa:



Y aca se ve el pote de volumen trasero y la entrada de canales delanteros, estos vienen directo de las RCA:



COn esto se consigue que en los delanteros funcione el volumen original, los graves, agudos, balance y encendido. Los traseros solo quedan con volumen.

Ya con esto, conectado el stereo a 4 parlantes, dandole alimentacion y conectando señal en las 4 entradas, el amplificador funcionando.
Asi que hasta aca tenemos un 4.0 

*------------------------------------------------------*

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Fijate si algo de esto te sirve. . . . . . . ..



No se ve nada 

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se ve nada
> 
> Lee esto:
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*



Estan en Photobucket, en firefox se ven, en Opera por ejemplo, no... ahora las adjunto, es que copie el texto de mi antiguo sitio


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 9, 2017)

Buenas.
Y si nos pone marca y modelo del autoradio, a lo mejor con eso le ayudamos indicándo un sitio exacto donde conectar la salida del módulo.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Listo, subidas las imagenes, comentarios y memes abstenerse, recordar que todo se hace "a como salga"  (y funcionando a diario al dia de la fecha)


----------

